# Flashing envelope-icon



## Christoffer (Sep 7, 2009)

In the upper-right corner, next to the text that says when I last visited and how many PM:s I have, there is a flashing icon resembling an envelope, or a mail message.

What does it mean?


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 7, 2009)

It seems to be a new feature.

It means you haven't opened and read some of your private messages on your Puritanboard page. I had to open mine to get rid of it.


----------

